# panic bar = μπάρα πανικού (εσφαλμ. μπάρα αντιπανικού), οριζόντια ράβδος (σε θύρα διαφυγής)



## Ambrose (May 14, 2010)

Panic bars είναι ο μηχανισμός που βρίσκουμε σε θύρες διαφυγής, πυρασφάλειας κλπ. που ανοίγουν την πόρτα. Στα Ελληνικά λέγονται *οριζόντιες ράβδοι*, *μπάρες πανικού* ή *μπάρες αντιπανικού*.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2012)

Επειδή σε ένα κείμενό μου έπεσα αυτές τις μέρες πάνω σε κάτι τέτοιες μπάρες  και ξαναπροβληματίστηκα, ποιο βρίσκετε σωστότερο; Ιράν ή Ιράκ; Πανικού ή αντιπανικού; Υπάρχει ο αντιπανικός;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2012)

Αυτό το ποστ μού είχε διαφύγει, αλλά ομολογουμένως δεν έχω ξανακούσει τη λέξη "αντιπανικός". Πιο λογικό θα έβλεπα την "μπάρα πανικού", όπως λέμε "έξοδος κινδύνου", όχι "έξοδος αντικινδύνου".


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Πρόσθεσα «(εσφαλμ.)» μπροστά από τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση στον τίτλο διότι, ακόμα κι αν τη λένε κάποιοι, είναι πράγματι λίγο αστεία.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2012)

Είναι μόδα των τελευταίων ετών που νομίζω πως την ξεκίνησαν οι εταιρείες που τις πουλάνε. Πάντως o γκούγκλης βρήκε αρκετά αποτελέσματα...
(Εξόν τα 2 δικά μας!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Πάρα πολλά ευρήματα προέρχονται από προϊόντα ενός κατασκευαστή, πάντως. Επίσης, αυτό που σκέφτηκα εξαρχής (και το διατύπωσε ήδη αλλού ο Ζαζ) είναι μήπως θεωρήθηκε επίθετο αυτό το *αντιπανικό. Υπάρχει εύρημα, με μπάρα αντιπανικού πομόλου, που θα έτεινε να ενισχύσει αυτή την προέλευση με εσφαλμένη λεξιπλασία και (σχεδόν) ταυτόχρονη απλοποίηση. Φυσικά, το αποτέλεσμα παραμένει λάθος...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, ελπίζω να θυμάσαι ότι η λέξη _πανικός_ ξεκίνησε τη σταδιοδρομία της ως επίθετο, έτσι; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2012)

Και να μην το θυμόμουν (που είναι δύσκολο με το βασικό συστατικό της), θα μου το θύμιζαν όλα τα λεξικά που ερεύνησα. Λες να ξεκίνησε ο αντιπανικός ως συνώνυμο του σεμνότυφος; Οπότε, βέβαια, αναρωτιέται κανείς τι θα ήταν τα πρώτα αντιπανικά πόμολα...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

Από τη στιγμή που δεχόμαστε κατασκευές όπως η _αντιαεροπορία_, αναρωτιέμαι για ποιον λόγο έχετε κολλήσει με το _αντιπανικός_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εξαρτάται· για να το δεχθούμε εμείς, θα πρέπει κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου να αποδεχθείς το _αντιπανικός_.


LOL. Βέβαια, απέρριψα το _αντιπανικός_ όταν σκέφτηκα ότι η μπάρα δεν είναι για την καταπολέμηση του πανικού, σαν το _αντικαρκινικός_ και τα όμοια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> LOL. Βέβαια, απέρριψα το _αντιπανικός_ όταν σκέφτηκα ότι η μπάρα δεν είναι για την καταπολέμηση του πανικού, σαν το _αντικαρκινικός_ και τα όμοια.


Εξήγησέ μου τότε πώς ο αντικαρκινικός έρανος καταπολεμά τον καρκίνο (φάρμακο είναι, θεραπεία, αγωγή — ή μήπως εμβόλιο;)· φυσικά θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις πεντέξι λέξεις για ν' ακριβολογήσεις — οπότε πού είναι τελικά η διαφορά με την αντιπανική μπάρα; :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Οπότε, βέβαια, αναρωτιέται κανείς τι θα ήταν τα πρώτα αντιπανικά πόμολα...


Τα πρώτα πόμολα που δεν δέχονταν ούτε ένα κομματάκι πανί πάνω τους ούτε να περάσει πανί στην πόρτα που φρουρούσαν. Προορίζονταν για κρεβατοκάμαρες, αλλά ούτε οι κατασκευαστές εσωρούχων τα ήθελαν, ούτε οι υφασματέμποροι, ούτε οι καταναλωτές τα προτιμούσαν (κρύο, ψυχρό τ' ολόγυμνο, στο στρώμα μου παγώνει), οπότε κανείς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε όταν τα απέρριψε η αγορά. Μόνο οι καημένοι οι κατασκευαστές τους που έμειναν πανί με πανί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εξήγησέ μου τότε πώς ο αντικαρκινικός έρανος καταπολεμά τον καρκίνο (φάρμακο είναι, θεραπεία, αγωγή — ή μήπως εμβόλιο;)· φυσικά θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις πεντέξι λέξεις για ν' ακριβολογήσεις — οπότε πού είναι τελικά η διαφορά με την αντιπανική μπάρα; :)


Οτιδήποτε με το _αντικαρκινικός_ θα καταλήξει στον _αντικαρκινικό αγώνα_ και την καταπολέμηση του καρκίνου. Τίποτα σε σχέση με το _αντιπανικός_ (έξω από το χώρο της ψυχιατρικής) δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε καταπολέμηση του πανικού. Μη φτάσουμε να έχουμε και _α. κουμπί_ στο τέλος (_panic button_)! :scared:


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από τη στιγμή που δεχόμαστε κατασκευές όπως η _αντιαεροπορία_, αναρωτιέμαι για ποιον λόγο έχετε κολλήσει με το _αντιπανικός_.



Λέμε και *βολές αντιπυροβολικού*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ. Όσο είναι αντικαρκινικό ένα ίδρυμα ή ένας έρανος, άλλο τόσο είναι αντιπανική και η μπάρα. Άμα θέλεις να το ψειρίσεις, η μπάρα αντιπανικού είναι για να κατευνάσει τον πανικό, σε τελική ανάλυση. Αυτό είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που λες για την καταπολέμηση του καρκίνου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Προς το παρόν, ούτε τα χάπια δεν είναι αντιπανικά. Αν θέλετε να αρχίσουμε με τις μπάρες...


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Η μπάρα δεν είναι για να κατευνάσει τον πανικό αλλά για να ανοίξει η πόρτα εύκολα ακόμα και από κάποιον πανικόβλητο που δεν βρίσκει πόμολο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η μπάρα δεν είναι για να κατευνάσει τον πανικό αλλά για να ανοίξει η πόρτα εύκολα ακόμα και από κάποιον πανικόβλητο που δεν βρίσκει πόμολο.



Οκέι, επαναδιατυπώνω: μπάρα αντιπανικού = μέτρο καταπολέμησης/αντιστάθμισης του πανικού. Όπου πανικός, βάλε καρκίνο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Επιτρέψτε μου να πω δυο λόγια για το πώς λειτουργούν τα πράγματα εδώ μέσα. Έχω αναλάβει την αρμοδιότητα να βάζω τους τίτλους, δουλειά που εκτελώ πλημμελώς, το ξέρω. Μου έχουν εκχωρήσει αυτό το δικαίωμα επειδή έχω βάλει το χέρι μου σε αρκετά λεξικά και μερικές μεταφράσεις, αλλά κυρίως επειδή έχει φανεί, πιστεύω, ότι δεν με χαρακτηρίζει κανένας εγωισμός σ’ αυτό το θέμα, δεν προσπαθώ να περάσει το δικό μου, δεν έχω πολλές ιδεοληψίες — το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να εξυπηρετούμαστε όσο γίνεται πιο καλά (σωστά, πρακτικά, αβασάνιστα) στη μεταφραστική δουλειά. Όσες φορές μου έχουν γίνει σωστές υποδείξεις, έχω κάνει αλλαγές. Πολλές φορές δεν συμπληρώνω τον τίτλο για να μη στεναχωρήσω μέλη που έχουν καταθέσει στο νήμα κάποια απόδοση που δεν συμμερίζομαι. Εκεί αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να διαλέξει και εκεί κάνω πλημμελώς τη δουλειά μου στο βαθμό που δεν του προσφέρω καθοδήγηση.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αντέδρασα διορθωτικά (άλλαξα τον προηγούμενο τίτλο) όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι ο _αντιπανικός_ είναι ένα τερατάκι που πρέπει να το σκοτώνεις πριν ενηλικιωθεί — στο βαθμό που μας επιτρέπει ο ελάχιστος ρόλος μας στη διαμόρφωση των γλωσσικών πραγμάτων. Αν έστω κι ένας μεταφραστής δεν βάλει τον _αντιπανικό_ στη μετάφρασή του, εμένα μπορεί να ανέβει κατά ένα καρμομόριο το κάρμα μου. Έχω την πεποίθηση ότι είναι ένας άχρηστος και αταίριαστος όρος. Το εξήγησα με πέντε διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Οι αντίθετες απόψεις έχουν κατατεθεί. Φτάνει. Πάμε παρακάτω. Εκτός αν θέλετε να το βάλουμε σε ψηφοφορία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Και μια και αναφέρεις τις αποδόσεις στον τίτλο, αυτό το όλο μαζί «οριζόντια ράβδος (σε θύρα διαφυγής)» ασφαλώς δεν είναι τερατάκι, αλλά περισσότερο επεξήγηση παρά απόδοση όρου θυμίζει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια και αναφέρεις τις αποδόσεις στον τίτλο, αυτό το όλο μαζί «οριζόντια ράβδος (σε θύρα διαφυγής)» ασφαλώς δεν είναι τερατάκι, αλλά περισσότερο επεξήγηση παρά απόδοση όρου θυμίζει.



Τωρινός τίτλος (που θα αλλάξει): *panic bar = οριζόντια ράβδος (σε θύρα διαφυγής), μπάρα πανικού (εσφαλμ. μπάρα αντιπανικού)*

Η λειτουργικότητα τέτοιων αποδόσεων είναι η εξής: έχεις ένα απλό κείμενο (π.χ. έναν υπότιτλο ή ένα μυθιστόρημα) που δεν απαιτεί ορολογική ακρίβεια (όπως π.χ. μια ιστοσελίδα που πουλάει τέτοια αντικείμενα). Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είναι καλύτερο να μπει κάτι που δεν θα ξενίσει τον αναγνώστη. Η «οριζόντια ράβδος» μπορεί να αρκεί.

Το λάθος μου στον παραπάνω τίτλο είναι που έβαλα πρώτο το επεξηγηματικό. Είναι συνήθως καλύτερο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχουμε πρώτα γενικές σημασίες από τις οποίες περνάμε στις ειδικές) να ξεκινάς με τον όρο της ΕΛΕΤΟ που θα βάλεις στα επισημότερα κείμενα (αν τον υιοθετείς), να περνάς στον όρο της πιάτσας και να τελειώνεις με τον απλό, γενικό, ξεδοντιασμένο, επεξηγηματικό όρο για μυθιστορήματα και υποτίτλους. Οπότε πάω να κάνω τη διόρθωση.


----------



## Themis (Sep 12, 2012)

Διαπιστώνω ότι δεν έχει γκουγκλοανευρέσεις η _μπάρα κινδύνου_, η οποία εύκολα θα προικιζόταν σημασιολογικά από την _έξοδο κινδύνου_. Η μηχανική αντιστοίχιση λέξεων ζει και βασιλεύει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Πώς δεν έχει; Απλώς είναι άλλο πράγμα: το χρησιμοποιούν (κάποιοι) για τις ασφαλισμένες και, επομένως, επικίνδυνες μπάρες φραγής της πορείας. Τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> η _μπάρα κινδύνου_, η οποία εύκολα θα προικιζόταν σημασιολογικά από την _έξοδο κινδύνου_.


Και από το κουμπί κινδύνου < panic button.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η μπάρα δεν είναι για να κατευνάσει τον πανικό αλλά για να ανοίξει η πόρτα εύκολα ακόμα και από κάποιον πανικόβλητο που δεν βρίσκει πόμολο.


Κυρίως, για να εξασφαλιστεί ότι η πόρτα θα ανοίξει οπωσδήποτε, ακόμα κι αν το πανικόβλητο πλήθος πέσει απλώς πάνω της. Η μπάρα ανοίγει την πόρτα με το βάρος των πρώτων τυχερών -ή άτυχων- που σπρώχνουν οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και από το κουμπί κινδύνου < panic button.



Όταν σχεδιάζαμε το μετρό, κάναμε πολύ γέλιο με το «κουμπί πανικού» που γράφαμε στα σχέδια...


----------



## Themis (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> το χρησιμοποιούν (κάποιοι) για τις ασφαλισμένες και, επομένως, επικίνδυνες μπάρες φραγής της πορείας. Τρέχα γύρευε...


Εντυπωσιάζομαι. Είχα κάνει αναζήτηση στον ενικό, δεν βρήκα τίποτα και παρέλειψα να κάνω αναζήτηση και στον πληθυντικό. Όπως και να' χει το πράγμα, η τρεχαγύρευε χρήση της _μπάρας κινδύνου_ στα διόδια αποκλείει να μιλήσουμε για μπάρα κινδύνου στην περίπτωσή μας. Άλλωστε το "μπάρα" ήταν εξαρχής προβληματικό. Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε επιτέλους να σκεφτούμε κάτι που να δίνει κάποια ιδέα για τι πράγμα μιλάμε: [ACHTUNG! Τάσεις λεξιπλασίας!] _ραβδοπόμολο κινδύνου _[/Τέλος λεξιπλασίας].


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> [ACHTUNG! Τάσεις λεξιπλασίας!] _ραβδοπόμολο κινδύνου _[/Τέλος λεξιπλασίας].


Είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί τις πολυμηνυματικές συζητήσεις που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει το ερώτημα: είναι _ραβδοπόμολο_ ή _πομολοράβδος_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Προσοχή: Όπως θα δείτε π.χ. εδώ (σε διάφορους συνδυασμούς), άλλο το πόμολο και άλλη η μπάρα κινδύνου. Το πόμολο μπορεί να είναι το εξωτερικό σύστοιχο της μπάρας, να ανοίγει ελεύθερα ή με κλειδαριά κ.λπ.

(Λινκάρισα το συγκεκριμένο για τις γενικές: _των κασών_, _των πορτών_, που καίνε τα δάχτυλά μου αλλά αναμφίβολα θα ενθουσιάσουν τον Νίκελ.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Ναι, οι συνδυασμοί είναι πολλοί, εξαρτάται από τη θέση και τη χρήση της πόρτας, ας μην επεκταθούμε γιατί δεν έχει σημασία, νομίζω.
Επίσης, υπάρχει και η οριζόντια μπάρα που μπαίνει στις πόρτες των χώρων υγιεινής των ατόμων με αναπηρία, που είναι μπάρα εύκολου ανοίγματος αλλά όχι κατ' ανάγκη πανικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αντιληφθεί τις πολυμηνυματικές συζητήσεις που θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει το ερώτημα: είναι _ραβδοπόμολο_ ή _πομολοράβδος_;



Τίποτα απ' τα δυο δεν είναι. Είναι πιεζόμενη ράγα. Ράβδος από πού κι ως πού; Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν είναι καν κυλινδρικά για να παρεπέμψει σε ράβδο. Πού είναι η ράβδος στο παρακάτω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Βρε Ελληγενή μου, κάνε τουλάχιστον τον κόπο να κοιτάζεις ένα λεξικό πριν μπεις να αφορίσεις. Ορίστε, στο ΛΚΝ, που είναι κι εύκολο:

*ράγα* 1 η [ráγa] Ο25 : σιδερένια ράβδος πάνω στην οποία σύρεται κτ.: H ~ της συρτής πόρτας. || (συνήθ. πληθ.) οι σιδηροτροχιές της σιδηροδρομικής γραμμής, οι γραμμές του τρένου.

Άρα, η ράγα _είναι_ ράβδος, αλλά _εδώ δεν είναι_ ράγα επειδή πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο ματζαφλάρι δεν σύρεται τίποτε. Εντάξει, εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια _χειρολαβή_ για να είμαι ήσυχος, αλλά δεν με ρώτησε κανένας...

(Εκτός αν ήθελες να συνεχίσεις με γκρίζο και το ξέχασες, οπότε να ανακαλέσω και να διαγράψω το παρόν, πάραυτα.)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια _χειρολαβή_ για να είμαι ήσυχος, αλλά δεν με ρώτησε κανένας...



Συμφωνώ, κι εγώ το προτιμώ έτσι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...



Hellegennes said:


> Τίποτα απ' τα δυο δεν είναι. Είναι πιεζόμενη ράγα. Ράβδος από πού κι ως πού; Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν είναι καν κυλινδρικά για να παρεπέμψει σε ράβδο. [...]



 Κυλινδρική απαραίτητα η ράβδος; Και οι ράβδοι χρυσού, οι τριγωνικές ράβδοι, κλπ κλπ;

*ράβδος* η [rávδos] Ο35 : 1.(λόγ.) μακρύ και συνήθ. κυλινδρικό ξύλο (ή σίδερο κτλ.) που το κρατά κανείς στο χέρι του για στήριγμα ή πρόχειρο όπλο ή για οποιαδήποτε άλλη χρήση· (πρβ. ραβδί, μπαστούνι, μαγκού ρα):_ Aστυνομική ~, κλομπ._ || (ως διακριτικό αξιώματος):_ Ποιμαντορική / ποιμαντική ~ (ανώτατου κληρικού), πατερίτσα2. Στραταρχική ~._ ΦΡ _όπου δεν πέφτει / πίπτει λόγος πέφτει / πίπτει ~,_ αυτός που δε συνετίζεται με λόγια πρέπει να τιμωρείται με ξυλοδαρμό. _~ εν γωνία, άρα* βρέχει. η αγία ~,_ με την οποία δέρνουν κπ. για να τον σωφρονίσουν, και με επέκταση, ο ξυλοδαρμός. 2. *ράβδος από κατεργασμένο μέταλλο, με μεγάλο μήκος και διατομή σε ποικίλα σχήματα, ανάλογα με τη χρήση για την οποία προορίζεται*: _Tριγωνική ~. Ράβδοι χάλυβος / αλουμινίου_· (πρβ. προφίλII). || _~ χρυσού,_ χρυσός σε ορισμένο (επίμηκες) σχήμα και βάρος. 
[λόγ. < αρχ. ῥάβδος]


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> Κυλινδρική απαραίτητα η ράβδος; Και οι ράβδοι χρυσού, οι τριγωνικές ράβδοι, κλπ κλπ;



Την περίμενα την απάντηση. Μόνο στις ράβδους χρυσού το εννοούμε έτσι.



drsiebenmal said:


> Βρε Ελληγενή μου, κάνε τουλάχιστον τον κόπο να κοιτάζεις ένα λεξικό πριν μπεις να αφορίσεις.



Δεν αφορίζω. Οκέι, είναι το ύφος μου τέτοιο. Ράγες λέμε πολλά πράγματα που δεν σύρονται πουθενά, όπως την ράγα στήριξης στις σκάλες και είναι εννοιολογικό δάνειο από το rail, που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Η ράγα μπορεί να είναι ράβδος, μπορεί και όχι. Η ράβδος είναι υποσύνολο της ράγας, σ' αυτήν την χρήση. Αν δεν σού αρέσει η ράγα, πες δοκό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Την περίμενα την απάντηση. Μόνο στις ράβδους χρυσού το εννοούμε έτσι. [...]



Ό,τι πεις. Αλλά θα προτιμήσω αυτούς που τις ξέρουν καλύτερα, π.χ. εδώ στο ΤΕΕ και τα χιλιάδες άλλα ευρήματα, με βαριές μεταλλικές ράβδους κατασκευών που δεν έχουν μόνο κυκλική διατομή.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Κοιτάζοντας πάλι όλα όσα έχετε πει ως πιο ειδικοί εδώ, αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσος πανικός και όχι πολύς κίνδυνος. Μήπως είναι μεταφραστικό το ζήτημα;
Έχουμε έξοδο κινδύνου, κομβίο κινδύνου (στον ανελκυστήρα της γιαγιάς μου και ξέρω όλο το κείμενο απ'έξω), το ιντερνέτι μου δίνει panic hardware (εννοεί χερούλια κλπ) και άλλα τέτοια, αλλά τόσος πολύ πανικός ελληνικώς;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Όχι, έγραψα και πριν ότι η χειρολαβή αυτή, έχει τον ειδικό σκοπό να ανοίγει την πόρτα ακόμα κι αν κάποιος (ή πλήθος) πέσει πάνω της σε κατάσταση πανικού, χωρίς να μπορεί ή να προλαβαίνει να βρει το χερούλι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Στο _Hyperlexicon _βρήκα panic bolt = κλείστρο ασφαλείας (http://www.arthurlloyd.co.uk/RobertBriggsPanicBolts.htm).


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Αυτό μου αρέσει, αλλά μήπως το περάσει κανείς για ασφάλεια της πόρτας;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνεται εντελώς παραπλανητικό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...
Ναι, αν ήταν _απασφάλισης _θα το καταλάβαινα αμέσως και σωστά, ενώ το _ασφαλείας _σε πόρτα (και τα εξαρτήματά της) συνήθως δηλώνει ότι δεν ανοίγει εύκολα όταν σφαλίσει. Πάντως, αν πάμε κι άλλον τέτοιο γύρο στο νήμα, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος πολλοί 
ν' απασφαλίσουν. :-\


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2015)

Elsa said:


> Όταν σχεδιάζαμε το μετρό, κάναμε πολύ γέλιο με το «κουμπί πανικού» που γράφαμε στα σχέδια...


----------

